# Tiny's Dental Surgery - UPDATE! **PIC ADDED



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll be brief since I'm on lunch =) Tiny went in at 7:00am today for her dental surgery, we ran a pre-surgery EKG to make sure her heart was working well enough to last a 2 hour surgery. Gave her a dose of atropine with her pre-med to keep the rate up through induction. Induced her at 8:30am and started the dental. We extracted all her teeth except a lower canine, and 2 back molars on the left side. She had two oral-nasal fistulas which are when the root of the canine has decayed all the way through to the nasal passage = nasty infection. Had several scares during surgery with her heart rate dropping, but she maintained well through all 2.5 hours of some pretty intense oral surgery. 

Her wakeup was heartbreaking as she was in a lot of pain, we gave her acepromazine, buprenex, metacam, and morphine and now she's resting comfortably. I'll update you tonight when I have her home, hopefully her pain will subside as she rests, but I can't imagine what she's going through.

Thanks for your support!

-Nate

UPDATE: Tiny is at home resting after a long day. She is on pain meds but for the most part seemed comfortable. She already wolfed down two small meals so she looks like she'll have a speedy recovery. Here's a picture to show how out of it she looked when she got home. Her tongue is hanging out extra far because the vets placed nerve blocks around her mouth during surgery so she doesn't have very much control over her mouth and is feeling numb. 










Thanks for all your support everyone!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh the poor thing!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the update!! Give her lots of pets and hugs from us all! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm really glad Tiny made it through as well as she did, and am so sorry she is in so much pain. That poor little angel has had enough pain. Please let us know how things are going later this evening and give her hugs and kisses. :love4:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

keep up with those updates! i hate when they first wake up from anesthesia! they are all disoriented and so many of them whimper, breaks my heart.... sooo glad she did well!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I', glad she did well in surgery.. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm glad she made it through okay, but boy does that sound painful.  And I'll bet all of that infection didn't feel too good either. Nate, your compassion really touches me. You're going to be a great Veterinarian.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

You are to be commended for your compassionate care of Tiny...just think of how miserable she must have felt with all those caries....you have made her miserable existence disappear and the last years of her life will be peaceful.... on her behalf, I thank you.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That poor little baby girl! I'm just grateful she made it through the surgery but the pain must be incredible. Oh my goodness, I can hardly stand to think of it without crying.

Thank you for all the love and care you've given her, Nate and Kristin.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Hope everything is going well Nate and Kristen. Tiny is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

omg poor baby it really upset me reading that to think how tiny is feeling in herself its awful for her to be going through sumat like that


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> keep up with those updates! i hate when they first wake up from anesthesia! they are all disoriented and so many of them whimper, breaks my heart.... sooo glad she did well!


Oh my gosh, when I went she was whimpering and it just broke my heart. I just wanted to reach in and put her in my arms but I wasn't allowed to touch.  Poor baby!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

updated the first post with pictures!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh what a darling. she is such a great creature! i love her sooo much! and am happy that she is doing well! she is probably grateful for getting tose yukky teeth out. after the pain wears off she'll feel soo much more better.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness. She is such a lucky dog to have found you guys. The story could have ended so differently. She looks pitiful, but very sweet in her recovery pic. Good job. :salute:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ate like a champ this morning, but was a little vocal when eating since it hurts, so I gave her some bupenorphine. Sigh...poor little thing I love her to death, I'm glad she's pulling through.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww-she really looks good considering what she has been through and am really glad to hear she is eating so well. She is quite a fighter! Hugs and kisses Tiny.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> Aww-she really looks good considering what she has been through and am really glad to hear she is eating so well. She is quite a fighter! Hugs and kisses Tiny.


Boy, she sure is a little fighter! She even looks extra cute with that tongue hanging out. :lol: 

Once she fully recovers from the surgery, she will probably be free of pain for the first time in years, maybe her entire life. This is such a good story, one I'll hold onto for the rest of my life.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

What a trooper! She has such spirit! I hope things continue to go well with her!! :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Tiny is so cute... I am so glad she is doing better and eating... she willl be able to eat without pain sooon.... thank you for taking her in and taking care of her.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending Lots Of love Tiny's Way..... :love4: :love5: :love2: :love9: :love7:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Glad she doing well - nate your a star :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy that she's doing better! Oh my! In that picture she looks so pooped! Poor baby! But she's still as cute as ever!  BTW She is very lucky to have someone to care for her like you do, Nate!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What an amazing 2lb bundle of sweetness!! I love stories like this. You are to be commended Nate...you will make an awsomoe Vet.  

sandra


----------

